# getting picky again



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I'm wondering if she should eat just wet food. Lately she's been picking around the dry food (eating some of it but not as much as before) and eating the wet food. I sat here this morning and spoon fed her some Wellness wet lamb and sweet potato and she scarfed it up, but didn't really pay much attention to what was in her bowl.*

*Does anyone feed straight wet and if so how much at a meal? Is it still a quarter cup, or a whole small can??? I'm thinking of going strictly wet with a sprinkle of dry on top..or mixed in so she can't see it...*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

If the amount of dry food worked for Mia, you could just calculate the calories and give the same amount of wet food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I meant, the same amount of calories.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Do whatever you prefer if you want to do all canned then go for it, but if it's just a matter of being picky, put her food down for a few minutes at meal time, if she doesn't eat, she gets it again next meal time. That's what I do with the boys. They have learned that when it's down there they need to eat-even if it's not their favorite.

If you just want to do wet full time-which I think is excellent if you can afford it, I can get six meals out of a can for Tucker-he get fed twice a day. I prefer loaf type canned food, cut it up into three portions for three days, then split each one in half for a morning and evening meal. Tucker is 5.5lb.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> Do whatever you prefer if you want to do all canned then go for it, but if it's just a matter of being picky, put her food down for a few minutes at meal time, if she doesn't eat, she gets it again next meal time. That's what I do with the boys. They have learned that when it's down there they need to eat-even if it's not their favorite.
> 
> If you just want to do wet full time-which I think is excellent if you can afford it, I can get six meals out of a can for Tucker-he get fed twice a day. I prefer loaf type canned food, cut it up into three portions for three days, then split each one in half for a morning and evening meal. Tucker is 5.5lb.


*What do you feed him? I have been using Wellness canned food mixed with her Merrick's. What is Loaf food?*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*So, she will eat when she gets hungry? I hate seeing her pick at her food and not eat. But, when I fed her by hand, the wet food, she at it all.*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *What do you feed him? I have been using Wellness canned food mixed with her Merrick's. What is Loaf food?*


Last time I fed that way it was wellness  Loaf is when it comes out all together instead of in meaty chunks with gravy.

http://www.petfooddirect.com/produc...d?extcid=PLA&gclid=CIbI_YiqhLYCFVSVMgodtmIABg


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would not give a whole can of food at each meal.....whatever the can says is above what the norm is. I mostly homecook and I feed about 2 ounces twice a day. I also give her fruit, veggies during the day. On occasion if I don't have time to make her food I feed her Fromm Gold Four Star (Chicken Pate) wet food and its 2 ounces morning and 2 ounces in the evening and still give fruit or veggies during the day.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> *So, she will eat when she gets hungry? I hate seeing her pick at her food and not eat. But, when I fed her by hand, the wet food, she at it all.*


My boys will eat when they are hungry. I do not feed by hand, that's just encouraging - what for me- would be a bad habit. The most my dogs have skipped has been two meals. I put their food down for no more than 10 minutes in the morning and ten minutes in the evening.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hope you get it worked out.*


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I'm wondering if she should eat just wet food. Lately she's been picking around the dry food (eating some of it but not as much as before) and eating the wet food. I sat here this morning and spoon fed her some Wellness wet lamb and sweet potato and she scarfed it up, but didn't really pay much attention to what was in her bowl.*
> 
> *Does anyone feed straight wet and if so how much at a meal? Is it still a quarter cup, or a whole small can??? I'm thinking of going strictly wet with a sprinkle of dry on top..or mixed in so she can't see it...*


I feel your pain with this, Sammy now gets mainly wet a little dry on top. I've stopped changing his food when he gets fussy, today he barely touched his breakfast or lunch so I didn't leave it down for long then he scoffed his dinner up. They're fussy little ones.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel for ya. Yoshie eats well for about 2 weeks then won't. We switch things around and it still doesn't matter the 2 week thing is about all you get. We have tried putting food down at meal time and picking it back up but that didn't phase him and he went 4 days w/o eating and then i got worried and caved. The vet said he will eat when hungry well i don't believe that philosophy at least with my baby. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Canned food is actually much better for them than just kibble, because of the moisture. So you can definitely feed Mia just that if you want. I used to feed Bailey an all-canned food diet at one time and did that for several months straight...he did great on it. I still do feed him canned as part of his rotation. I usually get Weruva, Addiction or Party Animal Organic.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> My boys will eat when they are hungry. I do not feed by hand, that's just encouraging - what for me- would be a bad habit. The most my dogs have skipped has been two meals. I put their food down for no more than 10 minutes in the morning and ten minutes in the evening.


*I agree it is a bad habit, and not one I'm going to encourage. I've put down wet with a lot less dry a little while ago, I'm going to leave it down for a bit and then take it back up. If she doesn't it, then I will put it away for tomorrow. But, I will give her a few Cheerios before bedtime so her stomach doesn't get so empty she gets sick. *


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

luvmybabe said:


> I feel for ya. Yoshie eats well for about 2 weeks then won't. We switch things around and it still doesn't matter the 2 week thing is about all you get. We have tried putting food down at meal time and picking it back up but that didn't phase him and he went 4 days w/o eating and then i got worried and caved. The vet said he will eat when hungry well i don't believe that philosophy at least with my baby. Hope it all works out for you.


*Yeah, she ate Merrick's Lamb, brown rice and apple for about 3 weeks..went through the whole bag. Now that I've opened a new bag, she's gotten really picky. She hasn't finished a bowl in the last 48 hours. I'm going to stop handfeeding her. It isn't something I want to encourage...so she's going to have to learn to eat when she's fed. Argghh!! I sound so tough, but I know I'm gonna cave..LOL She drinks plenty of water, so her getting dehydrated isn't a worry that I have.*


----------

